# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Fiscalía 2014, nuevas denuncias por extracción ilegal de agua en Doñana

## NoRegistrado

http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/fis...gua-en-donana/

Lo de siempre, todo vale. A ver si ahora les empluman bien.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (08-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

